# windows 8 synaptics touchpad driver



## manav.kaushal (Dec 18, 2009)

i just installed windows 8 pro 64 bit on my lenovo z580 and downloaded the synaptics touchpad driver for same operating system from the lenovo website. but when i install it in C:\drivers it says that-"you have to run the 64 bit version of DPinst.exe on this machine." PLEASE HELP, although my touchpad is working, the cursor is too slow and i cannot scroll with it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You could try the "Vanilla" Synaptics drivers.

Drivers | Synaptics


----------

